# The Chinese Spacewalk



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Extremely embarrassing for the communist country who wants to pose as a world superpower.



> A news story describing a successful launch of China's long-awaited space mission and including detailed dialogue between astronauts launched on the Internet Thursday, hours before the rocket had even left the ground.


http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,428262,00.html

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Now where I have I heard a similar story before

:lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mmm interesting reading, can't wait for the landing


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

er who said they were landing


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I just can wait for the photos from space. I'm sure it will look like this :lol: :lol:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Good for them though, will make the others work faster smarter

Here is the updated picture of the space suit for this mission, I may be wrong though I cannot translate


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

And here is their daily milk ration


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

But who cares anyway...

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080924/ap_on_...ina_elite_foods


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Breaking news: Chinese space program is finally exposed.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Of course if this was an American mission no doubt the usual conspiracy theorists would be claiming it is being done in a studio!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

so bloody what ,why dont they look after their disabled population or the poor ,but no build some nice buildings and chuck a tin box into space everything is ok .

sort youre act out china youre a bit of a shambles.

the not usually political jason.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Spot on Jason


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks jot ,i dont usually give a sh?t about human rights etc especially in countrys on the other side of the world,but seeing them hovering around and flaunting the fact that even the suits cost 5 mil each and they cant even produce safe milk for babies - theres something wrong with that .

if you ask me this achievement that happened yesterday is far more impressive .here.

jason.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

One of the tragedies of systems like China and the Soviet is exactly that you pointed out. In my travels around Russia it became clear that while they could put a man in space or land a probe on Venus they would not provide clean drinking water for much of the population.

The jet-man yesterday was a pretty cool thing, I like eccentrics


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Before










after


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JoT said:


> One of the tragedies of systems like China and the Soviet is exactly that you pointed out. In my travels around Russia it became clear that while they could put a man in space or land a probe on Venus they would not provide clean drinking water for much of the population.
> 
> The jet-man yesterday was a pretty cool thing, I like eccentrics


It's a world wide problem, not just a product of Communist countries, if you get off the beaten track in the US there is some serious poverty as well, healthcare for the poor in the States is shocking but they still waste small fortunes firing people up into space. Capitalism is pretty much the same, top 10% with the cash and in varying degrees the rest left to fend for themselves.

BTW

The rocket man was awesome, nice to see there are still nutters around having a go at that sort of thing and the Yanks couldn't have went to the moon, their rocket was still in a big shed in Florida the last time I was there


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

adrian said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forgive the crap quality....but this is the image the Chinese authorites should be ashamed of..........










Says it all to me


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Anyway it was clearly faked, one taikonaut had a flag which was blowing in the wind and as we all know there is no wind in space, and what about the lighting? Shadows from different directions ... it was obviously in a studio h34r:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Chocolate milk, anyone?

http://www.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/asiapcf/09/2...eref=rss_latest


----------

